# 2 Years Australian Study Requirement



## vovovo (May 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have a question regarding the 2-year Australian Study Requirement. 

My brother is holding a student visa subclass 575 (exchange student). The exchange is 2 semesters (1 year) at RMIT Melbourne, and contributes towards the Bachelor of Business degree that he undertakes at RMIT Vietnam (i.e. an offshore campus of RMIT Melbourne). 

After completing this 1 year exchange, he would like to study the last semester in Melboure (i.e. he will get student visa subclass 573 to replace the current visa) and will eventually enrol in a Master Degree after he completes his Bachelor degree. 

My question here is: does the 1 year period that he studies in Melbounre under the exchange program (visa subclass 575) count towards the 2-year Australian study requirement?

Thank you. 

Phil.


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

I am afraid not. Australian Study Requirement is for international students who pay 4 times education fee and study roughly 2 years in Australia. The government give them 5 points to help them migrate to/settle in Australia for the huge education fee they have contributed.

An exchange student doesn't pay the high fee and doesn't belong to overseas student definition. 575 visa is called "Non Award Sector visa" - This visa allows you to stay in Australia to study a full-time:

non-award foundation studies course
course or components of a course (other than ELICOS) that does not lead to an award.​

Australian Study Requirement requires "The two academic years study must contribute towards the award of an acceptable qualification that is closely related to the occupation you nominate on your General Skilled Migration application."

And the course must be CRICOS registered, CRICOS stands for Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS).


----------



## elsamen (Jun 30, 2014)

*2 year study rule*

Hi,




I have a question as following:

I have finished my Monash Master degree (1.5 full time), and I enrolled the CQU graduate diploma for another 0.5 full time study.
I went to CQU today and the staff told me I have 4 exemptions based on my Monash transcript, and because the graduate diploma has only 6 subjects, I only need to enroll the rest 2 subjects for the 0.5 full time study period.
And I have got the full time study offer and coe today.
I am so confused, because somebody told me I can not meet the 2 year study rules because I only enroll 2 subjects
However the CQU said starts from this year, they can provide up to 67% subject exemptions, which means I can have 4 exemptions. And I can not enroll additional one.


Here is my calculation:
Monash 78 weeks
CQU: 52/6=8.6
8.6*2=17.3
TOTAL: 78+17.3=95.3 > 92 WEEKS


My question is, although my offer is a “full time ” one, and because I only enroll 2 subjects, I am not sure if the 2 year study requirement is fulfilled.

Thank you.

Elsa


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Please read carefully the BOLD
Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
*have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months*
*have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study*
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you used exemptions to get your award it doesnt count.


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone I also have question about two year study requirement. I studied bachelor of business for about two years and on final year I transferred to bachelor of accounting. I received credit for subjects matching on both course and I studied additional subjects to complete accounting. But my transcript only states the time that I studied accounting. I have seen the immi website about this and I think that I am elegible for two year study requirement points. But it also says " Also note:*The academic transcript should indicate that the elective is contributing towards the award of the degree for this unit to be counted towards meeting the Australian study requirement to ensure that there is no doubt about the electives being part of the award of the qualification" 
Could anyone please explain what it means? Because I dont have anything written that I meet the study requirement in my transcripy.
Any help?


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

Also want to add that both course bachelor of business and bachelor of accounting is cricos registered.


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

hymon_grg said:


> Also want to add that both course bachelor of business and bachelor of accounting is cricos registered.


What does your letter of completion says?


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

It states the start date I transferred to accountin to completion date. And also" this course was delivered in english on a full time basis" that's all in completion letter but I have two transcript one of bachelor of business and another of accounting showing the date the result was published. Do I need get further documents from the college or should this be enough?
Thanks


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

hymon_grg said:


> It states the start date I transferred to accountin to completion date. And also" this course was delivered in english on a full time basis" that's all in completion letter but I have two transcript one of bachelor of business and another of accounting showing the date the result was published. Do I need get further documents from the college or should this be enough?
> Thanks


Are you intending to apply for a 485 or a 189/190?

I am presuming that both your business and accounting aspect of your degree are done in Australia at full load as a full time student which spans over 3 academic years in total. If so, it should meet the requirements for the Australian Study Qualification.

The evidence for your claim towards the ASQ will be your letter of completion and both your transcripts. What I feel is lacking is it makes no mention of the start date and transfer date of your bachelor of business. Is it from the same education provider aka university, or did you make a transfer to another university when you transferred to accounting?


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi thanks for quick response. Yes all the course was completed in australia. Right now I am at 485 visa. I just scored ielts 7 so am planning to go for 189. Both courses was done at the same college. I studied around two year studying business and before completing all subjects I transferred to accounting. And yes the completion letting does not state anything about transfer it just have the date I transferred to accounting till I completed, which is two semester. However on the transcript the subjects that I passed grades start from 2011.


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

hymon_grg said:


> Hi thanks for quick response. Yes all the course was completed in australia. Right now I am at 485 visa. I just scored ielts 7 so am planning to go for 189. Both courses was done at the same college. I studied around two year studying business and before completing all subjects I transferred to accounting. And yes the completion letting does not state anything about transfer it just have the date I transferred to accounting till I completed, which is two semester. However on the transcript the subjects that I passed grades start from 2011.


Has your 485 been approved? The requirements for the ASQ is the same for 485 and 189, notwithstanding the 6 months timeframe to apply for a 485. If there is no problem getting the 485, I don't see any problem with 189's ASQ.


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes 485 has been approved already. And now that I've scored 7 I've send the docs to cpa to update my assessment which might take some time. So I just want to make sure that every document I have is alright. Do you think I should go to the education provider as ask for a certificate/ letter that I've fulfilled the the two year study requirement?


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

hymon_grg said:


> Yes 485 has been approved already. And now that I've scored 7 I've send the docs to cpa to update my assessment which might take some time. So I just want to make sure that every document I have is alright. Do you think I should go to the education provider as ask for a certificate/ letter that I've fulfilled the the two year study requirement?


I don't think the education provider will provide you with a letter that explicitly says you have met the 2 year study requirement. Perhaps you could get them to write another letter that includes your start date of your business degree, transfer/start date and end date of your accounting degree to show that your have 3 academic years of study. Without the former degree duration, it seems like your course is only 1 academic year just by referencing your current letter alone. 

I did a course transfer like you but my letter states the start date of my preceding degree to the end date of my current degree in the same letter. I would probably get the provider to rewrite it since you have time to burn whilst waiting for your CPA assessment, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hymon_grg (Nov 17, 2014)

That sounds like a reasonable thing to do. Now I'll have to make an apointment with the dean. Thanks, will update what happens next.


----------



## tuhin15 (Mar 1, 2015)

*A query*

Hi there, I have a question regarding the two year study requirement. I have completed Master of Laws at the UNSW which was one year course ( from 2009 to 2010 ) and then i am now completing a Graduate Diploma in Legal Practice Course ( which is 11 months course, 2014-2015) and this last degree will enable me to enrol to the nominated occupation. Will I still able to fulfil the two year study requirement to apply for 485 visa.

Any advice regarding this will be greatly appreciated .

Thanks.


----------



## purple5 (May 30, 2015)

Stakeout said:


> What does your letter of completion says?


Hi,

What if my college didn't provide completion letter? can we just provide academic transcripts and certificate? It's from TAFESA. 
I did tried to ask the completion letter, however they seems didn't care to provide. They just ignoring me, and keep bouncing me from 1 department to another.


----------



## Piscesdreamer (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi 
I have completed 13 units out of 16 from university of tasmania and got exemption for 2 units, so I just need to take 1 more unit to graduate. My question is - will it be considered as 2 years Australian education giving 5 extra points and another 5 points for regional ?

Or should I do all 16 units in order to get these points ? 
Or taking just 15 units is enough to meet the 2 years degree requirement 

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## 4ll3nj0hn (Jul 20, 2017)

Piscesdreamer said:


> Hi
> I have completed 13 units out of 16 from university of tasmania and got exemption for 2 units, so I just need to take 1 more unit to graduate. My question is - will it be considered as 2 years Australian education giving 5 extra points and another 5 points for regional ?
> 
> Or should I do all 16 units in order to get these points ?
> ...


Hi,

I am in a similar situation, what is the case? How many exemptions can be taken in a 16 unit 2 year full time degree?

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Al


----------

